# Juice Box Stage 2 Beta Track Results!!!



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Gang,

I took the 335i out to a local track for some JB S2 beta testing tonight. Fortunately "Mr. 5" (who is a very cool and down to earth guy) from e90post was also there to test his new Procede install, and we did a few "heads-up" passes for kicks.

Before I post the timeslips I need to point out key differences in our cars. Mine is an automatic and his is a stick. I was running on 245/45/17" Nitto drag radials, and he was running on non-RFT 19" tires. We both have the secondary cats deleted but he has the stock resonator with aftermarket mufflers and I have no resonator with the stock mufflers. My race weight is probably around 40# less due to lighter rims and fewer options, and we've both been racing a few years.

Of course the most important difference, I'm running a JB S2 beta, and he is running the Procede. 

Needless to say I was very pleased with the JB S2 performance, which reinforced what the dyno and street testing have been telling me. It works, and works very well. There has been a lot of discussion lately about low end torque, and I think I proved today that you don't need a ton of boost @ 2-3000rpm to get out of the hole. The JB S2 boost curve is 10psi in the midrange up to 11.5psi by 4500rpm.

I had to leave around 7pm to get home to the family and I'm sure "Mr. 5s" Procede times improved, or will improve, with more practice. It was just nice to see the JB S2 doing what I designed it to do, providing most of the performance benefit of programmable systems for a fraction of the cost.

Just to give people a full picture I've also included my best JB S1 run (shameless plug: available at a special intro price!), and my best Xede run.


----------



## PresaMat (Sep 4, 2006)

Im sorry but running DR against non DRs at a 1/8 track IMO does not show all that much about performance... it shows traction. Especially when you have a lower torque car with DRs. Why not do some rolls? Like from 40 etc? Hell to be truly fair run the JB2 and procede on the same car same driver see how it goes.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

PresaMat said:


> Im sorry but running DR against non DRs at a 1/8 track IMO does not show all that much about performance... it shows traction. Especially when you have a lower torque car with DRs. Why not do some rolls? Like from 40 etc? Hell to be truly fair run the JB2 and procede on the same car same driver see how it goes.


Not a bad idea. Actually the plan is to dyno both on the same car. Like I said I'm not trying to say the JBS2 is better or even equal to the Procede, it's 1/4th the price. They are different products for different people. I'm just showing that it works -- and getting the chance to race a Procede car was a lot of fun.


----------



## A418t81 (Aug 3, 2007)

86 mph in the 1/8, regardless of tire, is moving on out. Very nice


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Very impressive,the best I 've done with PROcede is 8.202 sec at the 1/8 M,also I tried Max Boost launch technique and was slower .2 sec at the 1/4 than staeting in 2nd gear.
What's your launch technique,shift point,starting gear,fuel used etc. Please elaborate,thanks.


----------



## Trey100 (Nov 23, 2006)

That converts to a 12.7

You should throw on a set of regular street tires and see what you run.


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

8.202 sec at the 1/8 translates to 12.7X at the 1/4 with my car.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

BMWpurist said:


> Very impressive,the best I 've done with PROcede is 8.202 sec at the 1/8 M,also I tried Max Boost launch technique and was slower .2 sec at the 1/4 than staeting in 2nd gear.
> What's your launch technique,shift point,starting gear,fuel used etc. Please elaborate,thanks.


I usually rev up to around 1800-2000rpm and just nail it. I have an auto and leave the shifter in the DS mode (I don't bother to shift by hand). It shifts at around 6900rpm. The key is leaving as hard as you can without spin, so if you're spinning just back the rpm down say 200 and repeat until it hooks. Drag radials also makes the launch much easier.

I use Shell 91 octane gas.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

BMWpurist said:


> 8.202 sec at the 1/8 translates to 12.7X at the 1/4 with my car.


Sounds about right, I don't like to go too crazy converting to 1/4 mile because there is no 1/4 mile track with the traction we get at Irwindale, but if I had to guess I'd say the 8.08 could have been around a 12.6x?

PS. 8.20 is moving!


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Trey100 said:


> That converts to a 12.7
> 
> You should throw on a set of regular street tires and see what you run.


I have a few beta testers lined up for the S2 that will take street tire runs. Personally I can't imagine not having the Nittos, then again I roll on them 24x7.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

A418t81 said:


> 86 mph in the 1/8, regardless of tire, is moving on out. Very nice


Thanks!!


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Terry335 said:


> I usually rev up to around 1800-2000rpm and just nail it. I have an auto and leave the shifter in the DS mode (I don't bother to shift by hand). It shifts at around 6900rpm. The key is leaving as hard as you can without spin, so if you're spinning just back the rpm down say 200 and repeat until it hooks. Drag radials also makes the launch much easier.
> 
> I use Shell 91 octane gas.


I agree,that's how I get my best runs as well.Passed 2000rpm my brakes can't hold the wheels from spinning also shifting around 6400rpm resulted in slower ET.
If you need a beta user keep me in mind I'll buy one of your JB S2's.I do a lot of bracket races.Good job :thumbup:
Thanks for the quick come back.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

BMWpurist said:


> I agree,that's how I get my best runs as well.Passed 2000rpm my brakes can't hold the wheels from spinning also shifting around 6400rpm resulted in slower ET.
> If you need a beta user keep me in mind I'll buy one of your JB S2's.I do a lot of bracket races.Good job :thumbup:
> Thanks for the quick come back.


Sounds good! When this first round of S2 beta testing is done I will drop you a note. If you do a lot of braket racing I'd really suggest those Nitto tires, they are very consistant, and handle well on the street too.


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Sounds good! When this first round of S2 beta testing is done I will drop you a note. If you do a lot of braket racing I'd really suggest those Nitto tires, they are very consistant, and handle well on the street too.


Thanks! Nittos NT555R are great tires,unfortunately they don't have em in size 245/45-18 to fit my K3's.Good call on the K1's,you have more choices of DR's in size 17.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Is that the only change you made?

I too would like to see the numbers with street tires on it.

I think this might be a great quick upgrade for the 335


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

lao270 said:


> Is that the only change you made?
> 
> I too would like to see the numbers with street tires on it.
> 
> I think this might be a great quick upgrade for the 335


With the timeslips above (Stage 2 vs. Stage 1 vs. Xede) everything was identical except the tuners. My car does have the drag radials and secondary cats deleted (with stock mufflers). Most people are getting around 25-30rwhp / 35-40rwtq on 91 octane with the Stage 1, which is awesome "bang for the buck".


----------



## musc (Jun 19, 2007)

Good to see you able to post your results without getting banned, lol. 

Your 1/8th is actually quicker than rflows xede run and almost as quick as maxboost, and they were both on DRs too as well as 93 octane. I think if you ran the 12.5 psi with 93 octane, you'd might actually be quicker. 

Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

musc said:


> Good to see you able to post your results without getting banned, lol.
> 
> Your 1/8th is actually quicker than rflows xede run and almost as quick as maxboost, and they were both on DRs too as well as 93 octane. I think if you ran the 12.5 psi with 93 octane, you'd might actually be quicker.
> 
> Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


lol thanks!

I'm kicking myself for not filling up with 3-4 gallons of 100 octane. Usually traction isn't that good, I'd say on average I see 1.85 at Irwindale. I think 13psi + downpipes + race gas would get me down in the 7.80 (low 12/high 11) range, but then again I've been so focused on 91 octane development I haven't really had time to push it to the limits. I'll get out to a real 1/4 mile track soon...


----------



## Mr. 5 (Aug 8, 2007)

Terry @ BMS said:


> lol thanks!
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not filling up with 3-4 gallons of 100 octane. Usually traction isn't that good, I'd say on average I see 1.85 at Irwindale. I think 13psi + downpipes + race gas would get me down in the 7.80 (low 12/high 11) range, but then again I've been so focused on 91 octane development I haven't really had time to push it to the limits. I'll get out to a real 1/4 mile track soon...


Hey Terry, I'm a memeber now.
I noticed in your other thread that you said that you were testing out the 93 octane V2. Did you have the 93 octane installed the day we ran?


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Mr. 5 said:


> Hey Terry, I'm a memeber now.
> I noticed in your other thread that you said that you were testing out the 93 octane V2. Did you have the 93 octane installed the day we ran?


Welcome to the forum!

We raced on the 91 octane model, and I changed over to the 93 octane model the next day to start its development. After a weekend of testing with it I decided to drop the higher boost model and will be offering one Stage 2 model @ a very safe 11.50-11.75psi. We're shooting for 40rwhp gains for 91 octane guys and 45-50rwhp for 93 octane guys. Another post will follow later today with pics of the Stage 2.


----------

